# Περιστέρια > Περιστερώνες - Κατασκευές - Αξεσουάρ >  Αυλή στο κουμάσι

## pedrogall

Προσφατα εφτιαξα μια μικρη ΄΄ αυλη΄΄ μπροστα απο το κουμασι , οπου απο μια μικρη πορτα στο κατω μερος του κουμασιου , τα περιστερια βγαινουν εξω , και απολαμβανουν την λιακαδα και κανουν το μπανιο τους. Δειτε τα να παιρνουν το μπανιο τους....

----------


## Oneiropagida

Κ. Πέτρο πολύ καλό και απ' ότι φαίνεται τα περιστέρια θα το ευχαριστηθούν!!

----------


## ninos

Πολύ όμορφος κ καθαρός χώρος κ Πέτρο. Αφού είμαστε γείτονες, ελπίζω να τους πείτε σε καμία ελεύθερη πτήση τους, να επισκεφθούν καμία μέρα το μπαλκόνι μου να τα φυλέψω κάτι  :Happy:

----------


## panos70

Πετρο πολυ καλο μου αρεσαν ιδιαιτερα τα ταχυδρομικα σου

----------


## jk21

Ωραια πραγματα !!! απο πτηση θελουμε και βιντεακι !

----------


## Lucky Witch

Πολύ ωραίο.

----------


## ria

πολυ ωραια κατασκευη τα περιστερακια θα το χαρουν!!!!!!!

----------


## Lovecarduelis

Όλα πολύ νοικοκυρεμένα, να τα χαίρεσαι Πέτρο!

----------


## mitsman

κ. Πετρο το Ξυλο να βαψετε γιατι αν βραχει θα φουσκωσει και θα παει χαραμι η ομορφη δουλεια σας!!!

----------


## gianniskilkis

Πολλή ωραία δουλειά Πέτρο ,να τα χαίρεσαι...

----------


## xXx

Μπράβο Πέτρο πολύ καλή κατασκευή θα το απολάυσουν τα πουλιά

----------


## pedrogall

Σκοπευω μολις φτιαξει λιγο ο καιρος να το περασω με ενα αδιαβροχο βερνικι , αν και ειναι κατω απο την βεραντα και δεν βρεχεται.

----------


## geam

> Σκοπευω μολις φτιαξει λιγο ο καιρος να το περασω με ενα αδιαβροχο βερνικι , αν και ειναι κατω απο την βεραντα και δεν βρεχεται.



θα είναι καλό και για τις ψείρες....

----------


## xaris1965

Συγχαρητήρια Πέτρο, πολύ καλή η κατασκευή σου! Ένα καλό βερνίκι εμποτισμού θα αύξανε τη διάρκεια ζωής της.

----------

